# A baby Tulah -Tulip! (Mal)



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

5 weeks old, but I do believe this will be her! Can you say SQUEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


12/8/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## jsca (Dec 5, 2013)

she is toooo cute! looks like she's gonna be a big girl


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Cute little baby pocket rocket. Love the black mask.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

My my my she's darling 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Sooo adorable!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Finally I get some info on her. Very cute!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

She is gorgeous! Look at that sweet face!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's freaking adorable.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



mycobraracr said:


> Finally I get some info on her. Very cute!


Lol I started an introduction thread about her a few weeks ago! 

Here's her breeding
http://en.working-dog.eu/breed/Maringaland-25012

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Remember to put her in a tiny tiny crate till I come home so she is still tiny baby for me to cuddle. That is all. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

MilesNY said:


> Remember to put her in a tiny tiny crate till I come home so she is still tiny baby for me to cuddle. That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hurry up and come home! She will still be small enough by the time you finally get back  Videos will suffice in the meantime.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

There is a reason the one picture that worked out was of the dog being held. They don't tend to hold still long enough to get anything but blurs even at that age.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Baillif said:


> There is a reason the one picture that worked out was of the dog being held. They don't tend to hold still long enough to get anything but blurs even at that age.


Precisely


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's adorable, I love the dark mask!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats! She is too cute!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she is adorable, I wonder how carma will take to her? anyway congratulations


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Probably love the **** outta her. Shes still a young one herself.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

NOT FAIR.

You have uber-ear-fluff Carma, and now a Mal. 

Gird thine loins, cuteness will morph into a ball of glowing white-hot energy. Think that's the fridge's fan making that buzzing sound...wrong. It's the Mal vibrating off some energy. Work her hard, bond harder and you will be floored at how utterly a Mal will devote itself to you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You are very brave 
That is one cute malligator!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, you do realize ONE picture is not enough for me! I'm gunna need at least 37 more 

Tulah is so dang cute, I'm afraid if I keep seeing these pictures, Zoey is going to end up with a brother or sister real soon!


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> You are very brave
> That is one cute malligator!


Malligator! I love that. OP your puppy is freaking adorable!! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

A new one from today 

12/12/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

That face just BEGS to be kissed! Lucky you!!!! :wub:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

puppy faces..so hard to resist..she's beautiful..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is soooooo cute! :wub:


----------

